# IF everyone owned a gun would we all be safe?



## Davey Jones (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw this statement recently and wonder what you all think.

One thing for sure there will be a lot more dead people both innocent and guilty.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 17, 2013)

As Jeff Cooper said years ago. There are more good people in this world than bad people so if everyone was armed the bad people would be outgunned.

Your last sentence is not at all for sure. You are merely stating an opinion.I disagree with your opinion.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, let's all run around shooting at each other.  Great idea.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 17, 2013)

This gun debate has been done to death on the forum...I don't think anyone is in the mood to change their minds one way or another and this constant round tabling is making no friends. Unless something catastrophic happens to them, or a loved one, opinions will likely remain the same. 

If anyone wants to know how people on this forum feel about guns, go back and read the threads.  There are people that vehemently support both sides of the issue and probably have nothing new or enlightening to add to the question.

 I find the question to be baiting. Perhaps it would be better addressed in the Speaker's Corner discussion group, where it there is already a thread on the gun issues.

This sums it up for me in case you haven't gotten to know me yet:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Saw this statement recently and wonder what you all think.
> 
> One thing for sure there will be a lot more dead people both innocent and guilty.



Davey, I agree with Ozarkgal that this is a baiting question, but I'll address it and give my opinion, although you likely know it already. First of all, *everyone* shouldn't own a gun.  Young children, mentally unstable and those who fear, are uncomfortable with, or have no safety training, shooting experience, etc. should not own their own gun.

As far as the second statement, I agree with Rkunsaw, both opinion and untrue.  I also disagree.



That Guy said:


> Yeah, let's all run around shooting at each other.  Great idea.



With all due respect TG, that is an extreme statement, and none of us would agree that running around and shooting each other was a great idea.


----------



## Fern (Nov 17, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> This gun debate has been done to death on the forum...I don't think anyone is in the mood to change their minds one way or another and this constant round tabling is making no friends. Unless something catastrophic happens to them, or a loved one, opinions will likely remain the same.
> 
> If anyone wants to know how people on this forum feel about guns, go back and read the threads.  There are people that vehemently support both sides of the issue and probably have nothing new or enlightening to add to the question.
> 
> ...


A tad over reaction, I believe. How many posters go back over all the threads to see who has posted what, not many I would say, if any at all.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 17, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> As Jeff Cooper said years ago. There are more good people in this world than bad people so if everyone was armed the bad people would be outgunned.
> 
> .



If a thug suddenly came up to you and pointed a weapon ,what are your chances of drawing your own weapon and shooting back?

Mr Cooper died in 2006, A lot has changed re weapons since then.


----------



## Fern (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you meaning if everyone was carrying a gun.? If you were quick on the draw your chances might be in your favour.   I'm wondering if you have a fascination for guns.?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2013)

Even Grandma has a gun.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 17, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> This gun debate has been done to death on the forum...I don't think anyone is in the mood to change their minds one way or another and this constant round tabling is making no friends. Unless something catastrophic happens to them, or a loved one, opinions will likely remain the same.
> 
> If anyone wants to know how people on this forum feel about guns, go back and read the threads.  There are people that vehemently support both sides of the issue and probably have nothing new or enlightening to add to the question.
> 
> ...



*I agree with you Ozarkgal and frankly i am tired of reading about guns very depressing, there are about 15 pages or more of discussion on guns do we really need any more.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree that gun control discussion can be tiresome, and go round and round.  Really, once we all share our views and opinions, it shouldn't have to be brought up and repeated over and over, especially by those who joined in the previous conversations.  Many of us, like myself, don't care to change anyone's opinions, or beat them up for their personal views.  I think gun ownership is going to be a hot topic that can't be ignored for the rest of our lifetimes, surely.  I am against gun control, and for responsible gun ownership.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, it is a risky bussines, like a chainsaw.
Give a chainsaw to a guy that cuts the trees, all good.
But , Jack the Riper does need to be given one. He will get one by him self. And that's when the fun starts!

i never owned a gun, of any kind, but every now and then, i do admire, engravings on silver of a Winchester!
Same with the Vintage cars. I never restored one, but I do admire work of others!


----------



## maxHR (Nov 17, 2013)

If everyone owned a gun? Have a look around at your fellow humans, do you really want these idiots racing around with guns? Guns beget more guns, then bigger guns, Mo', Mo',mo', that leads down a path to the final destination, personal nuclear weapons, just to be sure, to be sure you are not outgunned by your pesky neighbours.
   The NRA must jump for joy at every mass killing because gun sales soar straight afterwards.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 17, 2013)

Fern said:


> A tad over reaction, I believe. How many posters go back over all the threads to see who has posted what, not many I would say, if any at all.


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...d-to-be-allowed-gun-permits?p=32707#post32707
try this & see how the topic of guns were discussed!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 18, 2013)

maxHR said:


> If everyone owned a gun? Have a look around at your fellow humans, do you really want these idiots racing around with guns? Guns beget more guns, then bigger guns, Mo', Mo',mo', that leads down a path to the final destination, personal nuclear weapons, just to be sure, to be sure you are not outgunned by your pesky neighbours.
> The NRA must jump for joy at every mass killing because gun sales soar straight afterwards.



Agreed......and I disagree that That Guy's statement was extreme, I think his reply was a common sense reply, showing the ridiculousness of everyone owning guns.


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 18, 2013)

I do come from a gun culture, my father was a career Marine officer. I also live in a part of the south, where owning guns and hunting are a big part of everyday life. I personally choose not to own a gun. I am encouraged constantly to get one, because I am a widow and live alone. I am told I need one, because if someone breaks into my home at night I would be able to defend myself. I am 64 years old and blind without my glasses. I could just see me waking up half asleep, scared and blind trying to shoot the person. Give me a barking dog any day.

Just last week I went to an auction with my friend, and her sister who was visiting from Atlanta. Her sister wanted to buy a gun that was being auctioned. We were able to talk her out off it. You see her sister would not pass a background check.  She was recently retired early from her government job, because she is emotionally unstable. The thought of her with a gun is really frightening. Of course there are no background checks done at this auction. I don't know if there is any realistic way to regulate this type of thing.

What really constitutes responsible gun ownership. Is it my friend who is retired military and a former police officer. He recently purchased a kit off the internet to convert one of his semi-automatic to a fully automatic rifle. He said he wanted the most fire power against the bad guys he could get.

This is a hot topic that doesn't have an easy solution.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2013)

> [h=1]IF everyone owned a gun would we all be safe?[/h]



If everyone put all their money in the bank would they all be rich? 

If everyone ate healthy would they all live forever? 

If a little sparrow came once a year to sharpen its beak on the side of a 10,000-foot granite mountain, the time it would take for that sparrow to wear down the mountain to a speck of sand small enough to fit through the eye of a needle ...

... that's one _instant_ in eternity.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree with what JudiD said. Gun ownership is not for everyone. But everyone who is legally allowed to own a gun should have the right to choose if they want one.
Those of you against guns have the right not to have one but you do not have the right to tell others they can't have one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I agree with what JudiD said. Gun ownership is not for everyone. But everyone who is legally allowed to own a gun should have the right to choose if they want one.
> Those of you against guns have the right not to have one but you do not have the right to tell others they can't have one.



Agree with your post, and well said Rkunsaw. :iagree:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 18, 2013)

maxHR said:


> If everyone owned a gun? Have a look around at your fellow humans, do you really want these idiots racing around with guns? Guns beget more guns, then bigger guns, Mo', Mo',mo', that leads down a path to the final destination, personal nuclear weapons, just to be sure, to be sure you are not outgunned by your pesky neighbours.
> The NRA must jump for joy at every mass killing because gun sales soar straight afterwards.



Exactly!  Once, in my veterans group, the question was posed, "What weapon would you be?"  We all had our favorite but, the best answer was, "A stick."


----------



## GDAD (Nov 18, 2013)

if everyone owned a gun would we be safe?
If every country had atomic bombs would we feel/be safe?


----------



## maxHR (Nov 18, 2013)

GDAD said:


> if everyone owned a gun would we be safe?
> If every country had atomic bombs would we feel/be safe?



In a few years we will found out.....:lofl::lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Exactly!  Once, in my veterans group, the question was posed, "What weapon would you be?"  We all had our favorite but, the best answer was, "A stick."



That would be fine with me, since I rank somewhere around "Expert" with sticks ...


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 24, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Saw this statement recently and wonder what you all think.
> 
> One thing for sure there will be a lot more dead people both innocent and guilty.



I picked "B".      


> there will be a lot more dead people both innocent and guilty



If you ever drove in heavy commuter traffic near any major city you'd know what I mean.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## chic (Oct 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree that gun control discussion can be tiresome, and go round and round. Really, once we all share our views and opinions, it shouldn't have to be brought up and repeated over and over, especially by those who joined in the previous conversations. Many of us, like myself, don't care to change anyone's opinions, or beat them up for their personal views. I think gun ownership is going to be a hot topic that can't be ignored for the rest of our lifetimes, surely. I am against gun control, and for responsible gun ownership.



I agree with Seabreeze. This is an important issue which could impact all of our futures and those of our kids and grandkids if the 2nd ammendment should ever be repealed.
My dad grew up in a woodland area in Maine where everyone DID own a gun. It wasn't a big deal. Everyone was responsible. No one shot up the town or opened fire in a classroom. The problem these days is nobody really trains young people about gun safety and no one helps troubled people to deal with emotional issues constructively. Killing is not a solution to unpopularity. 
And I apologize in advance to anyone who has lost a loved one to gun related death. That's a grief I've been spared.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 25, 2015)

Fern said:


> Are you meaning if everyone was carrying a gun.? If you were quick on the draw your chances might be in your favour.   *I'm wondering if you have a fascination for guns*.?



NOPE not at all, actually hate it when someone, anyone that wants get  a handgun can get one no matter what their mental stability is.
Call me a coward if you want but I would try to run away, if I can, rather then shoot someone and make a mistake and say "Oppps"


----------

